# هل يوجد جامعة ماليزية لديها تخصص هندسة الطيران؟؟



## Destination 1 (18 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
أرجوا أخواني أن تدلوني على جامعة ماليزية لديها برنامج بكالريوس هندسة طيران في ماليزيا وأرجوا بتزويدي بمعلومات عن رسومها وشروطها والكورسات المطلوبة وشكراً


----------



## dash 8 (19 يونيو 2006)

yes i will bring sit soon


----------



## Destination 1 (20 يونيو 2006)

مشكور عزيزي داش 8 على المرور واتمنى الإسراع في ذلك وشكراً


----------



## dash 8 (22 يونيو 2006)

اخي سليمان 
اسف على التاخير بس للمعلوميه ارسلت رساله للجامعه الاسلاميه بماليزيا التي يوجد بها قسم هندسه الطيران وحتى الان لم استقبل منهم اي رد ولكن اتوقع ان الرد سوف يكون في الايام القليله القادمه 
ولاتقلق ان لم تتوفر سوف احضرها لك بطرق اخرى. 
dch8


----------



## Destination 1 (23 يونيو 2006)

مشكور عزيزي داش 8 
وآسف إذا ثقلنا عليك لكن ويش نسوي ماني عارف كيف أراسل الجامعات أو كيف أوصل لها!!


----------



## 123456 (23 يونيو 2006)

ممكن تزودوني بموقع الجامعة الماليزية


----------



## SG-4 (9 يوليو 2006)

__________________


----------



## dash 8 (9 يوليو 2006)

اخي سليمان اسف جدا على التاخير 
لاني كنت طول هالمده بعيد عن المنتدى 

تتوفر هذا التخصص في الجامعه الاسلاميه الماليزيه

http://www.iiu.edu.my/academic/keng.shtml
http://www.iiu.edu.my/arabic/academic-ar.htm
__________________


----------

